# Breeding Season!



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, we're gonna get our two pygmy does bred after the 20th. The lady with the buck we're breeding them to has a show on the 18th & 19th, so we have to take them after that. . . . She is going to show this buck, we're so excited to see how he does! He's SO HANDSOME and muscled and stocky, he looks really nice!  Anywho, his name is Scotchwood Farms Revelation 1-22 - his sire won 3 grands and he come from easy kidding lines, VERY important to us!

Here's his pic and a couple of our girls!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:drool: Very handsome for sure!! Your girlies should love him!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's some more. . . . Daisy and her twin does from last year. I was just looking at pics last night and they were SO CUTE!! One of them went to a show home here in OR and placed third in her class at the Marion County Fair, (large pygmy classes).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOOO.....OLIVIA! I LOVE his build!! Yep, you should be getting some extra special cuties from that match up!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Kylee: Oh, yes I am POSITIVE they will love him! They are both going CRAZY right now! Breeding season is definitely upon us! Fudgie is acting bucky with me and both of them are chasing each other around, blubbering, and carrying on - it's hilarious to watch! :ROFL: Wierd little goats! 

** He does have awesome build! I just hope kidding goes well and he throws small kids. Daisy kids like a pro (twin does the past two years, all by herself). But this is Fudgie's first time. Her dam is a fairly easy kidder, she needed help this year but that's because she was so FAT! She won't be bred again. . . . 

I can't wait to milk Daisy! Her milk so SO GOOD!  She was such a stinker last year when it came to milking, so I gave up after two weeks, but now I have an Udderly EZ milker and we're gonna have "Daisy milk!"


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: Oh I can see it now!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 


good looking goats.............. :thumbup:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

wow your buck is Fat xD

Amd I love dasiy she is really cute ^_^


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, he is. . . . that's the way pygmies are supposed to look though.  He's not our buck but belongs to a friend.

Daisy is a real cutie, we like her, despite her impatient personality.  She was one of our first goats, we've had her and Rosie for almost four years now.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sure you will get some cute kids!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww........I sure do miss the little goats that I used to have after seeing yours. I am so ready for kidding season to get here!!! But, unfortunately I only have one doe bred so far  . I hope my other ones start to liking the bucks soon. I'd just like to have all my does freshened before the end of May.


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh those babies are so adorable and so tiny! I wish boer babies were that small for a little while. I, too, cannot wait until I have more babies. Only one more month for me!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Revelation is so adorable! Makes me just wanna jump in the pictures, scoop his rolly polly body up and cuddle him! Erm.. yeah I'm a lunatic.. I'll be leaving now.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice looking Pygmy! And I really like the Buck you selected! Can't wait to see what the kids look like :leap:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Very Very cute little pair! Can't wait to see what babies Rev. gives you.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, we are so excited!! Revelation is a really awesome young buck!  Another sweet thing is that the same people w/ Rev may purchase a silver brown agouti buck - that would be sooo nice! We've been friends forever, so they're really nice about letting us use him/them.  

Daisy was bred the last two years to a black buck and both times had twin black agouti does. So, hoping we'll get some caramels with this bunch!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You might get one of each color....Tilly is a carmel colored pygmy/nigi doe and Hank is just about solid black, except for a bit of frosting around his ears...and she has only ever had 2 carmel kids out of 4 breedings..the rest have been a medium gray agouti.


----------

